

Ask HN: What would you pay to learn? - throwaquestion

And in what format would you prefer (ebook, video series, class (like udemy or elsewise)?
======
DanBC
\+ Social skills; how to talk to people AFK; how to make friends. Probably
prefer mix of audio and class.

\+ Modern data recovery; including different file-systems (not just FAT32);
including different media types (flash drives, SSDs, etc); probably video and
print.

------
mschuster91
x86/x64 reverse engineering, preferably in class.

------
dman
Discrete math.

